# My newest Jigging set up



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jigging Master PE5 spooled with 80lb on a Black Hole Cape Cod Special 350 gr.

Thanks for Spooling it for me Kilsong 









Jim


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Looks like a nice setup. Let us know how it does once you get it on the water.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Those rod and reel are proven. 
You can land any size of tuna or other fish with the combo in GOM.
Good luck.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Great Look'n set up!!


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here are pictures of nice tuna catch with Black Hole Cape Cod Special 350g jigging rod.

Nice bluefin in Egypt recently.





140 lb bluefin in Cape Cod two days ago.


----------

